# Tarpon bucket list



## willfish4food

This coming year I want to land a nice tarpon whether it be here in texas or florida or anywhere between. I'm looking towards florida, boca grande seems to be the ticket, but I'm open to any place. What guide service would you recommend? best time of year? Or if anyone can point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated. or maybe even an online forum for more in depth info.

Thank you


----------



## Permit Rat

I don't know where you're from in Texas, but I see no need to go all the way to Florida. Plenty of tarpon here. I was a guide in the Keys for more than just a few years. In Boca Grande, you'll be using heavy tackle and in that deep water the fish don't jump much. JMHO, but slightly smaller fish (to 100 lbs) in shallow water put up a much better show and there's plenty of them along the Texas coast.

BUT! if you're serious about going to Fla., go to the Florida Sportsman Forum. Boca Grande area is in the Southwest Forum.


----------



## Trouthappy

Boca Grande Pass is a crowd of boats in May/June but I've been there in July when it was pretty empty of boats. Unfortunately of tarpon too, we saw a few rolling from the beach, like maybe 10 fish in a pod. If you stay in Texas and fish in August, there's no reason why you shouldn't see some big fish a mile off the beach. There are guides who can find them.


----------



## Winters97gt

Puerto Rico, March-August. Light tackle, lots of hookups, no passport needed, no crowds, etc. You will catch fish on light spinning gear and have a shot at 100+lb fish on light spinning gear.


----------



## willfish4food

I'm coming out of the Houston/ Galveston area. I'm looking for my best odds of landing a tarpon. I would think Florida would be my best option, but I wouldn't mind staying in Texas either. Any guides y'all would recommend?


----------



## gigem87

willfish4food said:


> I'm coming out of the Houston/ Galveston area. I'm looking for my best odds of landing a tarpon. I would think Florida would be my best option, but I wouldn't mind staying in Texas either. Any guides y'all would recommend?



James Plaag


----------



## topwatrout

^^ SilverKing Adventures


----------



## scrambler

I've fished with Steady Action Charters, Jason Prieto, the last 2 years, late May/early June, fishing 2 days each year. We caught tarpon every day, including one day in 2014 when we hooked 14 tarpon and landed 8. All fish were 80-120 pounds.

He is located in St. Petersburg/Tampa area.


----------



## Big-Buck

are you looking to fish on spinning tackle or fly fish?


----------



## willfish4food

spinning. 

Do most guides provide gear or should we bring our own. Just concerned cause I will most likely be flying to florida.


----------



## Permit Rat

willfish4food said:


> spinning.
> 
> Do most guides provide gear or should we bring our own. Just concerned cause I will most likely be flying to florida.


Keys guides generally have tackle you can use, and usually of excellent quality. I think this is good for tarpon fishermen who might not want to fork over big bucks for an outfit they'll use once a year at best. They also have spinning rods you can use as well. I would advise using the guide's tackle for at least the first trip. Then you can see what works and why. Then come home and duplicate it, if you want.

Edit: But if at all possible, line up a guide before you go....like NOW. Because probably already, most of the good guides are booked for this year. Anyway, then talk to him and see what he has to offer.


----------



## Svajda

I'm new to the tarpon deal but have fished with Capt. Mark Bennett
out of Boca Grande. He and his wife are top notch. They DO NOT fish the pass.

I know there are others here that have also fished with them.

Highly recommend them.

https://www.facebook.com/tarponsnook/


----------



## Scott

Svajda said:


> I'm new to the tarpon deal but have fished with Capt. Mark Bennett
> out of Boca Grande. He and his wife are top notch. They DO NOT fish the pass.
> 
> I know there are others here that have also fished with them.
> 
> Highly recommend them.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/tarponsnook/


Mark is one of the most productive guides in the Boca Grande area, for sure.


----------



## Big-Buck

i could help you here in texas on the fly out of port a and could probably still help you on the spinning tackle. its not to hard to do once you have figured out how to do it. pm if you are ever in the port a area between july and november.


----------



## mozingo1952

I made several trips in Texas waters before I gave up and went to Florida.

My favorite spot is Key West, you can be fishing 10 minutes after leaving the
dock. The Captain I fished with has moved on, but he sold his #'s and website
to a nice guy , I will use him in the future. I probably won't go this year , maybe next.
I like to go in May , Permit are on the wrecks and make for a nice break from
tarpon fishing. In fact , Permit might just be my new favorite fish.

http://www.fishinkeywest.com/

Mo


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Too easy*

Second week of March - go find you a place in Islamorada - you really don't need a guide, but you will need a boat if you hope to land one - fish the bridges from there to Key West at NIGHT with 9" pearl hoagies rigged **** pop style, incoming an outgoing the tarpon gang up on the up current side of the bridges, as well if you dredge bottom you will catch snook and occasional big snapper too --

You can do this from rock - rip rap - and hang all you want, but they will all cut you off in bridge pilings

The tarpon will bust bait (usually big shrimp) on top for as long as the current moves -

WE usually can jump about ten per night per bridge (dark to 1AM) fish all sizes from 50# on up to 90" fish -

OR read how we do it in Texas on my prior posts -


----------



## Permit Rat

All the pro Florida posts are essentially correct in their assessments. I should know, because I guided out of Key West for a long time and my clients have probably caught thousands of tarpon. Personally, I've caught tarpon on both coasts as well.

IMO, what you have to decide, is whether you just want to catch a tarpon (anywhere) or if the possible trip to (Florida) has other additional appeals. If the latter is true, then by all means go to Florida. All I'm saying, is that I don't think it's necessary.....and I have yet to catch a Texas tarpon myself. Then again, ask me 9 months from now, after I have spent my first tarpon season in S. Texas.

If the former is true and you just want to catch a tarpon, save the travel and hotel money (which will be a considerable savings, because the high seasons in FL/TX are reversed) and contact some S. Texas guides....guides who _really pursue tarpon_ during the season. One other observation is that I think it is a lot easier to get "weathered out" in Texas, than it is in Florida. Thinking high winds here and its effects on the fish in both locales.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Did this video in 2010 out of NC. 
6 years later still waiting for my first Tarpon. ...... ICM


----------



## Permit Rat

Ice Cream Man said:


> Did this video in 2010 out of NC.
> 6 years later still waiting for my first Tarpon. ...... ICM


 Those are not what we call "happy poons," in Florida. Those fish are moving fast and when that happens in deep water, they are either not feeding, or they are feeding on the bottom. Notice the tail splashes. They are not chasing surface baits (that I could see) but rather the splashes mean they are trying to propel themselves more toward the bottom, where they may or may not be feeding. Other boats in the area can make the fish do this too, especially if y'all are chasing the same schools. This IS NOT to say you won't hook the occasional fish out of these schools. It's just that it's harder to do, becaue the fish are moving so fast. Tarpon are about the laziest critters on earth, before they feel a hook. I've seen a healthy live mullet on a hook, evade tarpon countless times and after 1 or two (at the most) passes, the tarpon give up on it. That's why I only use mullet in a very strong current and that's what you get under Keys bridges. Pinfish are a much better throw bait or bait to use in light current. Live blue crabs have become popular in the Keys because they work in both fast and slow currents, with a different technique for each situation.

Happy poons are moving much slower and they stay on the surface after rolling. You won't see tail splashes after the fish roll. They are usually found in water that is less than 12 ft. deep. Sometimes as shallow as 3 ft. and because they are moving slower, it is easier to keep your offering in front of one, such that it doesn't have to exert itself too much, in order to eat it.


----------



## Bayoutalker

I've caught several tarpon when I lived in Louisiana years ago. The West Delta area and the Marsh Island area were our weekend homes during the summer. My largest was 165# caught on a trolling rod. All of my others were caught on a heavy casting rod with Ambassador 7000. They were 50# to 125#. It was a lot more fun on the light tackle. 

I don't know if anyone is guiding there now or not.

Cliff


----------



## willfish4food

gonna be in florida mid may. any guide recommendations from Miami - Islamorada. prolly kinda late to book these guides


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Permit Rat said:


> Those are not what we call "happy poons," in Florida. Those fish are moving fast and when that happens in deep water, they are either not feeding, or they are feeding on the bottom. Notice the tail splashes. They are not chasing surface baits (that I could see) but rather the splashes mean they are trying to propel themselves more toward the bottom, where they may or may not be feeding. Other boats in the area can make the fish do this too, especially if y'all are chasing the same schools. This IS NOT to say you won't hook the occasional fish out of these schools. It's just that it's harder to do, becaue the fish are moving so fast. Tarpon are about the laziest critters on earth, before they feel a hook. I've seen a healthy live mullet on a hook, evade tarpon countless times and after 1 or two (at the most) passes, the tarpon give up on it. That's why I only use mullet in a very strong current and that's what you get under Keys bridges. Pinfish are a much better throw bait or bait to use in light current. Live blue crabs have become popular in the Keys because they work in both fast and slow currents, with a different technique for each situation.
> 
> Happy poons are moving much slower and they stay on the surface after rolling. You won't see tail splashes after the fish roll. They are usually found in water that is less than 12 ft. deep. Sometimes as shallow as 3 ft. and because they are moving slower, it is easier to keep your offering in front of one, such that it doesn't have to exert itself too much, in order to eat it.


 Yeah, I found out those Tarpon were greyhounding, not feeding. 
No other boats around, just happened on them passing thru. ..... ICM


----------



## topwatrout

Heres a clearer video of them.


----------



## Trouthappy

There should be plenty of tarpon in Islamorada that month. Stop by the Hungry Tarpon there for the best breakfast in the Keys. And you can see about 500 tarpon under the dock. Just don't let them bite you. That place used to be called Robbie's. Take a look at this yoyo who was chewed up several times.








willfish4food said:


> gonna be in florida mid may. any guide recommendations from Miami - Islamorada. prolly kinda late to book these guides


----------



## willfish4food

I have a tarpon charter booked out of bud n marys in islamorada mid may. Ive read up as much as i can about tarpon fishing. any particular pointers? this will be my first guided trip and my first tarpon trip.


----------



## Bruce J

willfish4food said:


> I have a tarpon charter booked out of bud n marys in islamorada mid may. Ive read up as much as i can about tarpon fishing. any particular pointers? this will be my first guided trip and my first tarpon trip.


If you're going to be fly fishing, then casting practice is probably the best thing you can do if you've already read a lot. Go out to a ball field and practice casting in every direction. Even better if you can get on the water to do it.

If using conventional gear, the guide should have all the proper stuff and will/should provide good coaching. If you're not already in good shape, a good exercise program between now and then will be very helpful.


----------



## willfish4food

definitely gonna have to work on my endurance for these silver kings. since this will be my first guided trip, are there common etiquette things I should know about.


----------



## BrandonFox

Listen to the guide.


----------



## Rayson

At the Tarpon Nest this last week in Puerto Rico guide was exceptional my son and I landed 7 over 100 pounds in less than 2hr. $249 round-trip flight from San Antonio Texas 
Got that off my bucket stringer. Next day hooked a big blue Marlin and raised two more by 12:30 started @ 8 am
guided estimated over 500 pounds Great fight almost spooled me had to chase him down, but I lost it close to the baot and it kicked my tail.
I will go again for both!
I've been trying to hook a tarpon for over five years at SPI. Avid fisherman and a local.
To come back home and land 2 X 5'within three days at SPI.
Tarpon juju!


----------



## Winters97gt

Rayson said:


> At the Tarpon Nest this last week in Puerto Rico guide was exceptional my son and I landed 7 over 100 pounds in less than 2hr. $249 round-trip flight from San Antonio Texas
> Got that off my bucket stringer. Next day hooked a big blue Marlin and raised two more by 12:30 started @ 8 am
> guided estimated over 500 pounds Great fight almost spooled me had to chase him down, but I lost it close to the baot and it kicked my tail.
> I will go again for both!
> I've been trying to hook a tarpon for over five years at SPI. Avid fisherman and a local.
> To come back home and land 2 X 5'within three days at SPI.
> Tarpon juju!


You landed 7 tarpon over 200lbs in PR in 2 hours? I'll call bs on that all day long. Been fishing there for years. A single 100+lb tarpon will take over an hour to land by itself on that light gear.


----------



## Rayson

Come on now don't bust my chops, " I said 100lbs" that was a good avg. not 200? 
I didn't mention that we ran a couple of them down because we didn't want them to get into the mangroves, it was a great trip!


----------



## Winters97gt

I saw your pics online, 30-80lb fish. Not anywhere close to your claims. I was also in PR when you were. Good try though. Nobody has caught that many 100+lb fish in a day and been advertised by any of the PR guides and outfitters. All those 100lb fish in 2 hours....

Official 131lb fish where you were that took 3 hours and 4 minutes to land, just so happens that it was where you were at the same time. Towed the 22ft pathfinder about 2 miles on my gps. But you guys caught 5 in less time with an outfitter I know. Funny stuff.


----------



## Winters97gt

Is this your 100+lb fish?

More like 30-50lb fish. You tarpon guys crack me up. Stop lying to your kids as well. My 30lb tarpon in Chub in the Bahamias felt like 100lb fish, but my dad never lied to me as a young kid





Again, great fish. Well under half of what you called for, many other fish including the tarpon and jacks are in the 10-20lb range. Pretty much what we do with or without guides in PR when the tides Slack and little rain runoff.


----------



## Scott A

While yall are sitting around busting each other's chops over the internet on whether the fish are 60 or 100 lbs (honestly who cares), both of you should stop lifting the fish out of the water. Pulling fish close to or over 100 lbs out of the water is bad for the fish. The chances of the fish being mortally harmed goes up significantly. Proof positive is the ****-poop all over the deck in Winters97gt's posted photo. I know, I'm going to hear "the fish swam away strong..." blah blah blah. Hear it all the time. Bottom line is they may swim away looking good and may still then go die. That's why Florida has banned the practice. Just because it is legal in your location to drag one out for an ego photo, doesn't mean you should do it. There are other ways of getting a photo of your tarpon.


----------



## Winters97gt

Scott A said:


> While yall are sitting around busting each other's chops over the internet on whether the fish are 60 or 100 lbs (honestly who cares), both of you should stop lifting the fish out of the water. Pulling fish close to or over 100 lbs out of the water is bad for the fish. The chances of the fish being mortally harmed goes up significantly. Proof positive is the ****-poop all over the deck in Winters97gt's posted photo. I know, I'm going to hear "the fish swam away strong..." blah blah blah. Hear it all the time. Bottom line is they may swim away looking good and may still then go die. That's why Florida has banned the practice. Just because it is legal in your location to drag one out for an ego photo, doesn't mean you should do it. There are other ways of getting a photo of your tarpon.


I agree, that's why we don't gaff them and use 2-3 people to lift them up out of the water. I've seen many fish die by what is perceived to be a proper gaff. 
As for the **** poof, I see it from 5lb tarpon all the time. Similar to skip jacks. Once landed, it's pretty common.

Bottom line, is I don't tell guides how to fish in their waters but give my input to support a fish being landed instead of gaffing or strictly lifting them up by their jaw. I probably supported 40-50lbs of weight in pictures, but I've seen gaffs dragging fish. No perfect science. I'll continue to respect the locals while fishing with them that have been fishing longer than I have for them(30 years) (60 years in my family on the Texas Coast).

The amount of Tarpon caught in San Jose lagoon rivals anywhere in the world on a day to day basis. I've yet to see a belly up fish over so many years there. And it's the size of a lake. Can't say the same for big trout in our bays.


----------



## Toadtrout

Tarpon master winters at it again!

its totally fine to lift them out of the water when 2-3 people do it and one of them is the tarpon master. Lol.


----------



## Muddskipper

I kind or equate it to tying a rope around your chin and head- and lifting you up two stories real fast .... you will be fine (sarcasm!)


----------



## 8weight

I agree....don't even lift them out of the water. You can kneel down beside the fish and get a pic while keeping the fish wet the entire time.

Some people...smh.....


----------

